# what is a "whacker" to you?



## jazzydoc11 (Oct 19, 2009)

ok, somebody please help me out here. i'm coming from being an Army Medic and am new to the civilian side of emergency meds. i've read on numerous post about "whackers". so Please somebody, what the heck is a dogon whacker?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 19, 2009)

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=2600

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=14170 

If you want I could list several whackers that post/have posted here if you want examples.  ^_^ But... 

In short: MFR or EMT that just got their cert and feel that it is now their personal resposibility to save the world; although whackers know no specific age or length of time in EMS.

L&S on POV.  Jump bag bigger than an ambo's in your truck.  Scanner on 24/7.  Jumping calls without belonging to a emergency service organization.  Carrying your own radio with you 24/7.  Buying pretty much anything from Galls.  Turning your POV into an ambo.  Buying your own gold badge to put in your wallet.  Wearing nothing but t-shirts that say EMS or EMT on them.  Racing Fire Engines to the scene of a call you heard on a scanner.  Stoping for every car accident and declaring yourself the IC.  <cough> <couhg> Posting about nothing but boots, the benifits of LED lights, your favorite stethoscope, how you can get blue lights on your toyota crapola, what knives and trauma shears you carry, what your favorite batbelt accessories are, how you can legally get oxygen tanks for your car, if a standard backboard will fit into your toyota crapola... you get the idea.

But it can be pretty much wrapped up in the idea that some believe that getting a certificate from your state stating that you are now an EMT-B measn that you have the authority and/or resposibility to save the world.  The cert card becomes a badge to some, with some hidden Super Hero status that I am unaware of.  Also, they tend to believe that their shiny new card from NREMT means that they are the end-all/be-all of Emergency Services and are...  SPECIAL...  :wacko:

They are also the ones who most often use the phrases "we were taught to do this..." or "you are suppossed to..." to which they end their authoritative statements with gems of knowledge like explaining to EMS veterans how to administer oral glucose or how to ventilate a patient... mind you, they just started their EMT class 2 weeks ago after being an "customer relations supervisor" at McDonalds for 4 months...

Again... I could point out a few great posts that highlight this... but, I have very few forum violations, and would like to keep it that way...


----------



## Simusid (Oct 20, 2009)

Well I guess I'm *almost* a whacker then 

I'm a new basic and yes, I have a decent bag in my car with way more than I ever will need (I hope).  No lights, no O2, no board though.   Sure, part of it was the excitement of becoming a basic.   But my (handwaving rationalization) justification is that I work on a closed campus of about 4000 people with a rudimentary on call nurse and no AEDs.   There are two people in my immediate office with known heart conditions.... I just want to be ready!


----------



## subliminal1284 (Oct 20, 2009)

I personally dont believe carrying a bag in your vehicle alone makes you a whacker as long as you dont go overboard on it and stock it with things like oxygen and glucose, etc. I dont have one in my car but I guess it is better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it.


----------



## HotelCo (Oct 20, 2009)

I have one pair of gloves on my car, and a cell phone. That's it. Well.. Usually there is a stethosocope floating around in there too, but that's because I don't take it in the house.


----------



## zaboomafoozarg (Oct 20, 2009)

What's wrong with being a whacker anyhow? Sure I suppose it could get annoying if the person has a know it all personality, but someone getting irritated by how zealously someone else takes their choice of profession is just immature.




I tell you right now, I'd sure as heck rather have all "whackers"  for EMT's and Paramedics running around who really really care about their job and saving lives,  rather than indifferent EMS workers who only want to put in their time and get the heck out.

So what on earth is the big deal?


----------



## mct601 (Oct 20, 2009)

zaboomafoozarg said:


> What's wrong with being a whacker anyhow? Sure I suppose it could get annoying if the person has a know it all personality, but someone getting irritated by how zealously someone else takes their choice of profession is just immature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think they're referring to the knowitalls that believe they've reached a prestigious status that entitles them to special abilities and overall just "cool". nothing wrong with taking your job seriously, but these are the people that dress entirely in their EMS clothing and talk about the horrendous calls that they see and use large medical terms even in the presense of non-medical people, almost as if they want to impress others with their knowledge. I've seen it far too many times.


----------



## daedalus (Oct 20, 2009)

OP, the California Highway Patrol conducted a study to determine the most effective use of warning lights to keep emergency personnel safe. They determined it was a rear facing yellow light. If you are ever in California you will notice that most if not all ambulances, CHP cars, and fire engines have rear facing yellow warning lights now. 

Red and blue were shown to be dangerous. Ill try and find you a link.


----------



## EchoMikeTango (Oct 20, 2009)

On the jersey shore we call them Jimmys. Because, of course of a super large whacker names James. We were working in the ER one night, and OB was on the way down... ( had a patient who was going to give birth in about an hour) after several minutes of searching the charge nurse called him over head a few times. he finally emerged out of the gyno room in full gown gloves and mask and yells....
" WHAT..... IM DELIVERING A BABY..." 

I almost died laughing so hard. man. he didnt ever live that down. So now when we get overzealous ERT's, we just call them Jimmy. 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Cory (Oct 20, 2009)

Whacker is term used by people on this forum to complain about the ones who don't think exactly like them  (somewhat serious, somewhat not)


Labels are just labels.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 20, 2009)

zaboomafoozarg said:


> What's wrong with being a whacker anyhow?



What part of the superhero garbage above is okay?  A Whacker does more than care about the guts and glory behind that they perceive to be real EMS.  They go overboard and make it their personal responsibility to save the world.  Real EMS Professional do not have that attitude.  They understand the reality of EMS and care about the field to a correct degree



zaboomafoozarg said:


> Sure I suppose it could get annoying if the person has a know it all personality, but someone getting irritated by how zealously someone else takes their choice of profession is just immature.



My definition, all whackers feel that they “know it all”, otherwise, what would posses them to believe that they NEED to save the world or that 110 (minimum) hours of EMT class makes them qualified or responsible to “be prepared” for everything that will not happen.  90% of all whackers fall into the category of new EMT or MFR (almost never Medics or higher) who just got their cert (or are still in class, but think that this is good enough).  Any whackerdom that exists in noobs usually goes away after they stop pretending to be heroes and get real life experience as to REALITY!  Then the whacker experience goes away (hopefully).  



zaboomafoozarg said:


> I tell you right now, I'd sure as heck rather have all "whackers"  for EMT's and Paramedics running around who really really care about their job and saving lives,  rather than indifferent EMS workers who only want to put in their time and get the heck out.



You are confusing zeal, a love for the profession, and a genuine interest in helping people with people who want to save the world and believe that they have some divine authority now that NREMT gave them a laminated card.  You obviously don’t understand what whackers are.  A whacker doesn’t respond in an ambo or engine with authority to do so, the training to do so, the equipment to do so, or a profound sense of the responsibility that have as a authorized responder.  A whacker drives around in a POV with a scanner and a truck full of Galls Medical Gear in the trunk looking to go play hero.  You want that helping you?  That is dangerous.  Try researching some past articles online about whackers; people who toy with patient care and (at times) cause life threatening problems; like the recent report of the man who was pretending to be a cop and pulling people over to give them tickets.  He went so far as to request backup over official frequencies when the person he was trying to pull over wouldn’t.  Or the man who claimed to be a FF/EMT (not really) and showed up at an accident and (since no one questioned this) was “assisting” Medics and FFs on a MCI situation; going so far as to join the medics in the back of the ambo on a code 3 return.  What the heck?  Now many whackers do not go this far, but the underlying mental issues remain the same.  They are full of zeal, but have no right to do what they are doing.  Does that shinny EMT cert give us that right just because we have the same zeal?  I don’t want burnouts treating me… but I DO NOT WANT whackers treating me either… who knows who they really are and such?  Official responders show up in official identified units with uniform and THE RIGHT to be there.  Whackers do not and should not be trusted just because they appear to care.



zaboomafoozarg said:


> I So what on earth is the big deal?



A question that proves that some people do not understand the real world of EMS or Emergency Services.  You want to be a hero… go to Hollywood and join the cast of Trauma.  The big deal is that this Rescue Rick attitude brings down the field of EMS and endangers lives.  The second you think that zeal and an EMT cert makes you special and gives you the right to play hero is the second that you have already halted any attempts to be a real EMSer…

For the record... 95% of the poeplo on this forum have great zeal for what they do.  They care... too much sometimes...  They get paid crap, work horrible hours in horrible environments, and see things that you can only imagine.  They keep on going... why?  THEY CARE!!!  But the true professionals here can never be called whacker.  They not only care but they have the experience, education, and knowledge to back up that zeal... experience, education, and knowledge kick you out of the whacker phase quick... unless you enjoy that state of insanity and naivety.


----------



## zaboomafoozarg (Oct 20, 2009)

My bad.




> You obviously don’t understand what whackers are.



True.

Only time I've seen the term "whacker" is to refer to someone who owns a lot of personal emergency gear. Not the above attitude/behavior.

Because I've only seen people say stuff like, "Oh my gosh, you bought your own coat with an EMS symbol on it instead of using the uniform provided, you are a whacker," I thought it was entirely equipment related. I didn't know the accompanying characteristics which people subconsciously apply to the term as well.

Sorry to make you make such a huge reply to me when I didn't even disagree with you


----------



## VCEMT (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm not a whacker, I have a gal for that. Though, come on. Who wouldn't visit a L.A. City station, S.F.F.D. station, Chicago F.D. station, Boston F.D. station, or Tokyo fire station?


----------



## daedalus (Oct 21, 2009)

zaboomafoozarg said:


> What's wrong with being a whacker anyhow? Sure I suppose it could get annoying if the person has a know it all personality, but someone getting irritated by how zealously someone else takes their choice of profession is just immature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are a lot of reasons why whackers are terrible for our profession. You can find some excellent posts by some of our highly educated and experienced members (and a lot from people who no longer post here) from the search function.


----------



## zaboomafoozarg (Oct 21, 2009)

I know. I was confused as to all the implied meanings behind the term.


----------



## Cory (Oct 21, 2009)

Again, it is just a derogatory label. 

And I cannot understand how stereotyping, putting down, and totaly offending a whole group of people is any less harmful to EMS than being overly-enthusiastic.


----------



## mcdonl (Oct 21, 2009)

*Confusing....*



zaboomafoozarg said:


> I know. I was confused as to all the implied meanings behind the term.



I get it... whacker... NOT a real EMT, on duty or responding under the authority of an EMS...

But, what about the guy who is a volly, and PROUD A HELL to be a part of a team of fire fighters and EMS? Is it bad to want to wear a jacket with your departments insignia? Will I get laughed at? Should I only wear department gear when on duty?

I think what I will do, is buy what I want to buy and not tell anyone online who does not know me h34r: my department is sorta poor, and could not find me a decent flashlight so I bought my own - Am I a whacker because I got it from Galls? My department issued turn-out gear had someone elses name on the back/bottom... I ordered a new patch from Galls with my name on it... am I a whacker? 

Tough crowd here. I LIKE IT!!


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 21, 2009)

mcdonl said:


> I get it... whacker... NOT a real EMT, on duty or responding under the authority of an EMS...



Close, but not completely true.  You can be a whacker even if you _are_ legitimately working as an EMT.  

_But, what about the guy who is a volly, and PROUD A HELL to be a part of a team of fire fighters and EMS? Is it bad to want to wear a jacket with your departments insignia? Will I get laughed at? Should I only wear department gear when on duty?_

Only to a degree.  Wanting to do something and actually doing it is completely different.  If you just _want_ to wear a jacket outside of work, no problem.  If you actually _do_ wear it outside of work, then you are entering into near-whackerdom.  

I can see occasionally wearing a shirt from work outside of the job, as long as you don't really shove it in everyone's face.  Let's say, for example, that you work for Boston FD.  If, maybe once or twice a week, you wear a t-shirt that says "Boston FD" on it, I don't see a problem with that.  If you start wearing it everyday, it's different.



> I think what I will do, is buy what I want to buy and not tell anyone online who does not know me h34r: my department is sorta poor, and could not find me a decent flashlight so I bought my own - Am I a whacker because I got it from Galls? My department issued turn-out gear had someone elses name on the back/bottom... I ordered a new patch from Galls with my name on it... am I a whacker?



Didn't you JUST tell us you're not going to tell us what you buy? 

I don't really see anything wrong with buying yourself a small piece of equipment if they don't provide you with something adequate.  As far as ordering it from Galls goes, it does not automatically make you a whacker just because you ordered something from them.  They are a good company for supplies, and I think anybody will agree with me.  What makes you a whacker is the _amount_ of stuff you order from them.  A few things is not a huge deal, at least in my eyes (for example pants, boots, penlight, shears, etc.).


----------



## mcdonl (Oct 21, 2009)

*I feel straightened*

 Thanks Eric!


----------



## Hal9000 (Oct 21, 2009)

I recently went to a medical conference for EMS, and most of the people were volunteers with "EMS" and flaming stars of life all over their clothes. I dressed to be comfortable, but to each his own.  I think that's a little bit whackerish.

Later on, some of these people made some terribly ignorant statements ("We always go code to the hospital on everything; it's the law.), which shows some whackerdom.  Doing something stupid and dangerous and enjoying and defending it, instead of researching, being logical, and caring for the patient, is a sign of a whacker.

Some of the people actually had their pagers on, hundreds of miles from home.  Those people are whackers.  Some had shears belted to them.  Those are whackers.

People not interested in being professional, calm, and logical may be often considered whackers.  I have met EMTs who said that they had to use lights on every BLS IFT.  I have met students who failed out of EMT class and still went and bought EMT stuff online from God knows where.  Are those whackers?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 21, 2009)

mcdonl said:


> I get it... whacker... NOT a real EMT, on duty or responding under the authority of an EMS...



Not true.  The worst whackers are the ones who have that cert in their pocket and believe that they are on duty 24-7 now and, somehow, the world was unable to cope before they got their cert, therefore they must “help” the Fire Department, EMS, and LEOs do their job… or in worse situations, the Fire Department, EMS, and LEOs are there to back them up…



mcdonl said:


> But, what about the guy who is a volly, and PROUD A HELL to be a part of a team of fire fighters and EMS? Is it bad to want to wear a jacket with your departments insignia? Will I get laughed at? Should I only wear department gear when on duty?



Hopefully this does not get into a vollie bashing debate, because that has no place here and has been done to death.  But, yes, vollies are some of the biggest whackers out there.  Having said that, I am a volunteer.  I am proud as hell to be a Team Leader for SAR.  I have purchased my own jacket because the jacket provided is meant primarily for winter, and I wanted a three-season jacket.  But, instead of putting patches all over it, I sewed Velcro on the shoulders and have the velcroed patches in my glove compartment.  Call comes in, the patches get slapped on.  That way I can use what is a really nice jacket at times other than on calls.  Walking around town off duty in something that is even semi-uniformish is UNPROFESSIONAL.  You are claiming to represent something at that time that you should not be representing when you are off-duty.  I have known vollie FFs to go out drinking in “keep back 200 feet – XX Fire Department” t-shirts.  Do I laugh at them?  Yep… and shake my head.  Would I laugh if you purchased your own jacket (and only used it on duty)?  No, there are valid reasons to do so.



mcdonl said:


> I think what I will do, is buy what I want to buy and not tell anyone online who does not know me h34r: my department is sorta poor, and could not find me a decent flashlight so I bought my own - Am I a whacker because I got it from Galls? My department issued turn-out gear had someone elses name on the back/bottom... I ordered a new patch from Galls with my name on it... am I a whacker?



I think I should say that purchasing something from Galls does not make you a whacker.  However, Galls seems to attract whackers.  Purchasing your own gear (within reason) is not whackerish.  Flashlights, jackets, shears, stethoscopes are items that are acceptable to purchase.  AEDs, Backboards, Oxygen, and giant SOL decals for your Toyota crapola’s hood are not acceptable.  Many volunteer groups do not have the money to buy what we want… they purchase what they need to survive.  They gave you turnouts because they are needed.  They could not get you brand new stuff; so you made it your own.  Nothing wrong with that.  I worked paid ambo for a while and purchased several items on my own because they were not provided, but made my life easier.  I have worked EMT supervisor at a snow park for 6 years and have purchased many Ski Patrol type items that make my job easier (thankfully I have some purchasing power, so I can get them for all patrollers).  I have volunteered SAR for years, where our budget is pathetic and we are expected to buy 90% of our own gear.  Take a look at our team and you will see that no one has the same gear.  We all get what we feel we need to get the job done.  A prime example would be clothing.  We obviously layer clothing.  We all have fleece type mid layers that we purchase on our own and then place patches on them to turn them into a “uniform” that denotes some official status.  When we show up for a call, NO ONE is dressed he same.  But we have a justification for this and DO NOT buy this stuff so that we can walk through WALMART with that patch on our arm thinking that we are better than others or are on a “mission from god” to protect the patrons of WALMART.



mcdonl said:


> Tough crowd here. I LIKE IT!!



You ain’t seen nothing yet.  Just be ready to have your view of the world of emergency services challenged by those with years and years in various avenues of the field and with far more education, experience, and ability that you.   Nothing is more frustrating than newbies to EMS that think they know it all and have some profound insight into something that they have only seen from the outside lookin’ in; which is what whackers do.  After 8 years in Emergency Services, I will the first say, “I know a lot and can do a lot… and I KNOW 1% of NOTHING!”  The fact that EMT students somehow always believe they know more than me or the people here with more experience or knowledge is amazing… reminds me of teenagers who hit the age of 13 and are now smarter than their parents… Then they have kids (are in EMS for a while) and realize how stupid they were…

Not talking about you (I kinda like you)… just throwing that out there due to some recent newbies that are irritating as heck…



Hal9000 said:


> I recently went to a medical conference for EMS, and most of the people were volunteers with "EMS" and flaming stars of life all over their clothes. I dressed to be comfortable, but to each his own.  I think that's a little bit whackerish.
> 
> Later on, some of these people made some terribly ignorant statements ("We always go code to the hospital on everything; it's the law.), which shows some whackerdom.  Doing something stupid and dangerous and enjoying and defending it, instead of researching, being logical, and caring for the patient, is a sign of a whacker.
> 
> ...



My god... 

God forbid someone collapse with chest pain at the confrence... You would have 500 EMTs rushing the scene while pulling Ambu Bags out of their back pockets...


----------



## Hal9000 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Res-Q, you reminded me...*

I have worked in volunteer systems and in paid, so I don't bash either, although I do call a spade a spade, and I've seen stuff that was stupid in both, albeit with a higher prevalence in the volunteer ones with which I've been associated.

In any case, funny comment about the Ambu-Bags.  I was at a regional fair, and I watched a volunteer fire department fire truck pull up with its lights on..  It pulled up to the beer garden.  Out hopped 6 volunteer firemen in full get-up and into the alcohol zone they dashed.  Later, I witnessed them attempting to drive the fire truck off the premises while Sheriff's Deputies and Highway Patrol ran them down.

Those are whackers, and more likely to kill some innocent family than help a soul.


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 21, 2009)

mcdonl said:


> Thanks Eric!



Anytime


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 21, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Nothing is more frustrating than newbies to EMS that think they know it all and have some profound insight into something that they have only seen from the outside lookin’ in; which is what whackers do.



Guilty of this on this forum before I was cured :sad::blush:


Come to think of it, I may still be guilty...


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 21, 2009)

Hal9000 said:


> I have worked in volunteer systems and in paid, so I don't bash either, although I do call a spade a spade, and I've seen stuff that was stupid in both, albeit with a higher prevalence in the volunteer ones with which I've been associated.
> 
> In any case, funny comment about the Ambu-Bags.  I was at a regional fair, and I watched a volunteer fire department fire truck pull up with its lights on..  It pulled up to the beer garden.  Out hopped 6 volunteer firemen in full get-up and into the alcohol zone they dashed.  Later, I witnessed them attempting to drive the fire truck off the premises while Sheriff's Deputies and Highway Patrol ran them down.
> 
> Those are whackers, and more likely to kill some innocent family than help a soul.



LOL...  reminds me of a local Vollie Fire District...

The District is a joke.  The population of the District is like 200 in the winter and maybe 1000 at any given point in the summer.  They have two engines, a chief, and a water tender.  They don't have the money to provide EMS (and don't want to) so contract out to the county vollies to do so.  They only respond to stucture fire in the District (like 500 houses - mostly vacation homes), which means 2 calls a year max.  They do not maintain adequate equipment and do not train their people.  They still hold monthly trainings...  a the bar.  They go to the station, put on turnouts, grab the engines, pray they start, go to the bar, and discuse "vital" issues for the next 6 hours.  They all have giant decasl in their POVs back window advertising their District and like calling themselves Firefighters but do not respond to calls, and when they do... they are not used by the legit Captains and Chiefs for  surrounding agencies...  they are "crowd control".  They are not even whackers... they are less than whacker... they don;t even want to save the world... just look cool in WALMART with their Fire T-Shirts.... LOL



medichopeful said:


> Guilty of this on this forum before I was cured :sad::blush:
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, I may still be guilty...



No comment...


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 21, 2009)

Hal9000 said:


> In any case, funny comment about the Ambu-Bags.  I was at a regional fair, and I watched a volunteer fire department fire truck pull up with its lights on..  It pulled up to the beer garden.  Out hopped 6 volunteer firemen in full get-up and into the alcohol zone they dashed.  Later, I witnessed them attempting to drive the fire truck off the premises while Sheriff's Deputies and Highway Patrol ran them down.



Unbelievable.  Any word on what happened to them?  Hopefully, they were out of a job (can you call it that for volunteers?).


----------



## reaper (Oct 21, 2009)

Let me say some of my opinions! I have seen multiple posts on whackers, equipment and clothing. I have seen students that are excited and go overboard on things. I have seen new EMT's with a year on the street, that think they know it all and try to fit in. I have been in EMS for longer then some have been alive. I have seen just about anything that you will encounter. I have the experience, knowledge and education, that has earned me the respect of being good at my job.

With that said, Do I carry equipment with me on duty? Of course I do. I carry a flashlight (I work nights), I carry sheers on my side ( anyone that does not is not prepared for the job. I see people saying they don't need them or never use them. I say these are people that are not doing their job or do not work in a busy system) I have my own scope and have for years. I wear t-shirts off duty (I have tons of shirts from different flight crews or systems, not store bought junk), I wear jackets off duty ( if it is cold, I wear what is at hand).

This is not being a whacker. I do not have lights on my POV, I do not stop at every accident and try to save everyone, I do not interfere with scenes. These are the signs of a whacker. These are the signs of a noobie that has no experience.

Carrying equipment to do your job, is not a whacker. Carrying half the ambulance on your belt, is! Wearing a company shirt is not being a whacker, shoving it in everyones face or wearing the stupid saying shirts is.

So, to all the new students and EMT's. Buy the equipment that you will need for your job. Do not buy every stupid thing you can find.

 To the Less experienced, You better be prepared to do the job, or it will bite you in the butt one day!


----------



## Hal9000 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Less than a whacker...very true given what was said.*



medichopeful said:


> Unbelievable.  Any word on what happened to them?  Hopefully, they were out of a job (can you call it that for volunteers?).



I believe the chief was driving.  They received a warning and had to switch drivers, but I don't think anything else came from it.  I know that some of the members later posted pictures of it on Facebook because they thought it was fun.  I also know that the local ambulance service sent formal letters of complaint due to some of the agency's FFs showing up under the influence, not knowing how to operate their Jaws, etc.  That agency now no longer gets paged out for MVCs and such, and another, adjacent FD gets them instead.


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 21, 2009)

Hal9000 said:


> I believe the chief was driving.  They received a warning and had to switch drivers, but I don't think anything else came from it.  I know that some of the members later posted pictures of it on Facebook because they thought it was fun.  I also know that the local ambulance service sent formal letters of complaint due to some of the agency's FFs showing up under the influence, not knowing how to operate their Jaws, etc.  That agency now no longer gets paged out for MVCs and such, and another, adjacent FD gets them instead.



Glad to hear they don't get paged out.

Sounds like a joke of an agency.


----------



## mcdonl (Oct 22, 2009)

*That is why I am here!!*



Mountain Res-Q said:


> You ain’t seen nothing yet.  Just be ready to have your view of the world of emergency services challenged by those with years and years in various avenues of the field and with far more education, experience, and ability that you.


That is why I come to forums like this!



Mountain Res-Q said:


> Not talking about you (I kinda like you)… .



Awe shucks :blush:


----------



## DaGonz (Oct 22, 2009)

Hal9000 said:


> I recently went to a medical conference for EMS, and most of the people were volunteers with "EMS" and flaming stars of life all over their clothes. I dressed to be comfortable, but to each his own.  I think that's a little bit whackerish.
> 
> Later on, some of these people made some terribly ignorant statements ("We always go code to the hospital on everything; it's the law.), which shows some whackerdom.  Doing something stupid and dangerous and enjoying and defending it, instead of researching, being logical, and caring for the patient, is a sign of a whacker.
> 
> ...




Yes, they are whackers.. and more than likely, the bought their stuff from Galls.


----------



## SoldierMedic (Oct 23, 2009)

Just wondering what the Galls hate is for? I was under the impression it was a decent site for equipment. (Note: Have not bought anything medical yet.)


----------



## mcdonl (Oct 23, 2009)

SoldierMedic said:


> Just wondering what the Galls hate is for? I was under the impression it was a decent site for equipment. (Note: Have not bought anything medical yet.)



In the IDPA (International Defensive Pistol Association) world, 5.11 is the galls... if you show up to a meet all decked out in your 5.11 tactical pants, vest, 10 magazines on your belt, etc, etc... you are a mall ninja (http://www.geocities.com/suketh.geo/gun/mall_ninja_1.html) that is the whacker of the competitive shooting world.

But, in this line of work 5.11 seems to be respected because they make useful products. It is funny how every circle has thier own whackers. 

I think when I was a kid... it was called being a "wannabe", or a "poser".

Leroy


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 23, 2009)

mcdonl said:


> I think when I was a kid... it was called being a "wannabe", or a "poser".
> 
> Leroy


that's pretty much my train of thought. seems to me. most of the service providers (or even soon to be providers) who act in this manner, and buy a ton of ultimately useless expensive gadgets, all in all know rather little about emergency medical services. just like a wanna be or a poser. compensating for lack of knowledge or skill, with an abundance of gadgets.


----------



## SoldierMedic (Oct 23, 2009)

LMAO @ the  thread about the mall cop - RTF / Ninja guy! I'm hyperventilating here from laughter!


----------



## atropine (Oct 23, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> that's pretty much my train of thought. seems to me. most of the service providers (or even soon to be providers) who act in this manner, and buy a ton of ultimately useless expensive gadgets, all in all know rather little about emergency medical services. just like a wanna be or a poser. compensating for lack of knowledge or skill, with an abundance of gadgets.



ya, we call them Care ambulance employees or McCormick.


----------



## DaGonz (Oct 23, 2009)

SoldierMedic said:


> Just wondering what the Galls hate is for? I was under the impression it was a decent site for equipment. (Note: Have not bought anything medical yet.)



No Galls hate... as a matter of fact, I have two of their trunk organizers; one in my Mustang and one in my Jeep (I use them to organize detailing supplies, hold my vehicle fire extinguishers and first aid kits) and have ordered other items from them.

Hal9000's post describing whackers is balls on accurate. I see them same thing at the New England Fire/Rescue/EMS expo each year... people wearing their uniform shirts from FD's that are miles and miles away, carrying their portables, pagers, scanners. They think they are making a statement.. and they are...

"Look at me... I'm a whacker!"


----------



## ChicagolandIFT (Oct 24, 2009)

I don't fit the stereotypical whacker description, but I am called one from time to time for liking my IFT job, and taking it seriously.  Many of my coworkers are "just there waiting to get on a real EMS service".  It in many ways reminds me of all the servers at restaurants in LA who are "just waiting to get discovered by the right people, and become famous".  Don't get me wrong, I get excited when I get a emergency overflow call too, but I don't live for them.  I consider transporting Mr. Doe home from dialysis to be just as important, I know I definitely learn way more on a medical transport than a load and go to the ER.  They can call me whatever they like, although they are also the ones that fit the general description of a whacker on this thread.


----------



## Medic744 (Oct 27, 2009)

Around here we classify all levels by the amount of equipment they carry on their person and in their vehicle.  The more equipment = more whacker.  There are just some things you do not need to carry 24/7.  The only thing on me when I work is my duty radio, everthing else is in the drug bag/airway bag.  I dont need to have a Batman Utility belt.


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 27, 2009)

ChicagolandIFT said:


> I don't fit the stereotypical whacker description, but I am called one from time to time for liking my IFT job, and taking it seriously.



I don't think "whacker" is the word I would use to describe you for taking your job seriously.  I think "medical professional" would be a better fit.


----------



## ChicagolandIFT (Oct 27, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> I don't think "whacker" is the word I would use to describe you for taking your job seriously.  I think "medical professional" would be a better fit.



You would be surprised how many people give me :censored::censored::censored::censored: about it.  I tend to consider myself a professional in the making, I cannot wait till I hear back from the local paramedic program B)


----------



## Scottpre (Oct 28, 2009)

*There's a little whacker in everyone, I think....*

I've worked in a variety of emergency-related positions, both paid and volly. What never ceases to amaze me is the efforts people make to be divisive and categorize people.

I saw it at the PD: veterans look down on rookies, detectives look down on patrol, patrol looks down on traffic, SWAT looks down on everyone else.

I see it in SAR: The more technical the unit, the more they look down on others. 

I see it in EMS: EMT's look down on First Responders, MOFA/OEC looks down on basic EMT's. WEMT's look down on MOFA/OEC. Tac-Medics look down on regular medics, etc, etc, etc.

I even see it in emergency management (which is just silly, as its sort of the red-headed step-child of the emergency profession anyway): former military, FD or LEO look down on emergency managers who have never served in any of those services.

My $.02: We're all a little whacked from time to time. I have worked with veteran EMT's who are such "Adam-Henery's" that I can barely tolerate being around them. I've worked with EMT's who barely have 3 years, but have the right attitude.

The most dangerous folks to work with? The old dogs who think they know/have done/seen it all and the the young pups who are too new to understand they don't know anything. Both are complacent.

So, we all have a little bit of whacker in each of us and we all have the potential to be truly great EMT's if we get over ourselves and do the job.


----------



## mcdonl (Oct 28, 2009)

*Well Said...*

This greenhorn hears your message.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 28, 2009)

Scottpre said:


> I've worked in a variety of emergency-related positions, both paid and volly. What never ceases to amaze me is the efforts people make to be divisive and categorize people.
> 
> I saw it at the PD: veterans look down on rookies, detectives look down on patrol, patrol looks down on traffic, SWAT looks down on everyone else.
> 
> ...



Huh?  This thread is about whackers, not about the scewed up social stucture that makes up the various divisions of Emergency Services.  Looking down on someone else does not make them or you a whacker.  I am really confused on where this train of though came from.

I repeat:



Mountain Res-Q said:


> http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=2600
> 
> http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=14170
> 
> ...



and...



Mountain Res-Q said:


> My definition, all whackers feel that they “know it all”, otherwise, what would posses them to believe that they NEED to save the world or that 110 (minimum) hours of EMT class makes them qualified or responsible to “be prepared” for everything that will not happen.  90% of all whackers fall into the category of new EMT or MFR (almost never Medics or higher) who just got their cert (or are still in class, but think that this is good enough).  Any whackerdom that exists in noobs usually goes away after they stop pretending to be heroes and get real life experience as to REALITY!  Then the whacker experience goes away (hopefully).
> 
> You are confusing zeal, a love for the profession, and a genuine interest in helping people with people who want to save the world and believe that they have some divine authority now that NREMT gave them a laminated card.  You obviously don’t understand what whackers are.  A whacker doesn’t respond in an ambo or engine with authority to do so, the training to do so, the equipment to do so, or a profound sense of the responsibility that have as a authorized responder.  A whacker drives around in a POV with a scanner and a truck full of Galls Medical Gear in the trunk looking to go play hero.  You want that helping you?  That is dangerous.  Try researching some past articles online about whackers; people who toy with patient care and (at times) cause life threatening problems; like the recent report of the man who was pretending to be a cop and pulling people over to give them tickets.  He went so far as to request backup over official frequencies when the person he was trying to pull over wouldn’t.  Or the man who claimed to be a FF/EMT (not really) and showed up at an accident and (since no one questioned this) was “assisting” Medics and FFs on a MCI situation; going so far as to join the medics in the back of the ambo on a code 3 return.  What the heck?  Now many whackers do not go this far, but the underlying mental issues remain the same.  They are full of zeal, but have no right to do what they are doing.  Does that shinny EMT cert give us that right just because we have the same zeal?  I don’t want burnouts treating me… but I DO NOT WANT whackers treating me either… who knows who they really are and such?  Official responders show up in official identified units with uniform and THE RIGHT to be there.  Whackers do not and should not be trusted just because they appear to care.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scottpre (Oct 28, 2009)

The train of thought comes from defining wackers as being yet another example of finding a way to categorize people in a derogatory way.

I suppose people do it as a way to feel superior to someone else. 

Pointing at someone who is a wacker and how ridiculous they appear to the rest of us is validation of our own "wackerness" or wacker-like behavior: we feel smug because we are not them.

I don't condone the wacker. Your are aboslutely correct to highlight the very real danger of over-zealous, however well-meaning, people on a scene and the damage that wackers do to our profession as a whole. 

I am just pointing out that in our smugness, we ought not to forget that we each have that wacker side in all of us and that the best thing to do is just do the job the best way we know how.


----------



## Luno (Oct 30, 2009)

Scottpre said:


> MOFA/OEC looks down on basic EMT's


I think you're probably getting this one backwards, especially since in your area, OEC and MOFA are not recognized within EMS beyond basic First Aid, regardless of the practioner's personal feelings...



> Tac-Medics look down on regular medics, etc, etc, etc.


 I'll give ya this one, but only in a loving big brother type of way...



> The most dangerous folks to work with? The old dogs who think they know/have done/seen it all and the the young pups who are too new to understand they don't know anything. Both are complacent.



Yeah, I'm gonna have to differ with you on this point... The young pups are eager enough to do it all, the old dogs have seen enough to get bit in the *** by not doing it all, it's the middle of the road that kills...


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 30, 2009)

ChicagolandIFT said:


> You would be surprised how many people give me :censored::censored::censored::censored: about it.  I tend to consider myself a professional in the making, I cannot wait till I hear back from the local paramedic program B)



I'm sure with your attitude you'll do fine


----------



## dragonjbynight (Oct 30, 2009)

DaGonz said:


> No Galls hate... as a matter of fact, I have two of their trunk organizers; one in my Mustang and one in my Jeep (I use them to organize detailing supplies, hold my vehicle fire extinguishers and first aid kits) and have ordered other items from them.
> 
> Hal9000's post describing whackers is balls on accurate. I see them same thing at the New England Fire/Rescue/EMS expo each year... people wearing their uniform shirts from FD's that are miles and miles away, carrying their portables, pagers, scanners. They think they are making a statement.. and they are...
> 
> "Look at me... I'm a whacker!"



I have to disagree with a small portion of this statement. Wearing a T-Shirt or uniform shirt from your department while in a different area or an expo does not immediately constitute wacker. At times, my old department would send us to different areas to take classes, check out equipment or so on and so forth and we were required to wear our dept. t-shirt or uniform shirt. 

A t-shirt is a t-shirt, does it matter if it says some stupid crap about getting drunk....or so and so fire dept??

That being said, I completely agree with the pagers and scanners, bat man belts and so forth while at a conference nowhere near your area..


----------



## Scottpre (Oct 30, 2009)

Luno said:


> I think you're probably getting this one backwards, especially since in your area, OEC and MOFA are not recognized within EMS beyond basic First Aid, regardless of the practioner's personal feelings...
> 
> I'll give ya this one, but only in a loving big brother type of way...
> 
> ...



I think the MOFA/OEC ting is because of the vast difference between street medicine and wilderness medicine. On the street, an EMT is in their element, but 10 miles up a trail is a whole different story. Under those conditions, OEC or better yet, WEMT is going to likely have more applicable knowledge.

You might be right on the young pup/old dog. It's just be my observation.


----------



## Scottpre (Oct 30, 2009)

dragonjbynight said:


> I have to disagree with a small portion of this statement. Wearing a T-Shirt or uniform shirt from your department while in a different area or an expo does not immediately constitute wacker. At times, my old department would send us to different areas to take classes, check out equipment or so on and so forth and we were required to wear our dept. t-shirt or uniform shirt.
> 
> A t-shirt is a t-shirt, does it matter if it says some stupid crap about getting drunk....or so and so fire dept??
> 
> That being said, I completely agree with the pagers and scanners, bat man belts and so forth while at a conference nowhere near your area..



If anyone has ever been to training offered through the Office of Domestic Preparedness (ODP), then you'll remember that the training is practically a fashion show for different people sporting their agency colors. Those guys are aren't wackers at all. The majority I've meet are serious professionals.


----------



## emp430 (Oct 30, 2009)

I think for the most part wackers are fine. I mean sure the light bar costs more then there car, but you can sure see it flashing out side of the following EMT- B class when he is showing it off.  I've had a few bad run ins with :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty wackers. 2 I really remember........

First: This was 7 or 8 years ago before I got into EMS, but it always has stuck in my mind. On a winter day I was forced of the road by a MASSIVE blue light. Thought it was police or something until later(volly FD). I looked in my mirror and this guy was right on my ***. Came out of no where. After, he ran a stop sign a half a block up. Speed limit was 30 and he had to be doing 50 easy. He was hauling ***.

Second: After I became an EMT I was on scene helping out my dept. The incident happened where I worked. This wacker EMT lady came running up grabbing the persons head. To "hold c-spine" but she was moving her head and neck around like a bobble doll. This was a fall with LOC and a nice  size bump on her head. The PT had some issue and this douche bag of an EMT was not helping any of them. We got her out of there. I pray I never see her again.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 31, 2009)

*Now I Lay Me Down To Sleep
I Pray The Lord, My Soul To Keep
If I Should Die Before I Wake
I Pray The EMTs Will Not Be Fake​*


----------



## Hal9000 (Oct 31, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> *Now I Lay Me Down To Sleep
> I Pray The Lord, My Soul To Keep
> If I Should Die Before I Wake
> I Pray The EMTs Will Not Be Fake​*



:lol:

You'll need to spend a lot of time praying in some places.


----------



## jazzydoc11 (Nov 1, 2009)

zaboomafoozarg said:


> What's wrong with being a whacker anyhow? Sure I suppose it could get annoying if the person has a know it all personality, but someone getting irritated by how zealously someone else takes their choice of profession is just immature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what i wanted know because i dont get whats wrong either


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Nov 1, 2009)

jazzydoc11 said:


> thats what i wanted know because i dont get whats wrong either



Did you read the entire thread?  Do you know what a whacker is?  Do you realize that the post you are quoting was retracted when the poster realized that he actually didn't understand what a problem whackers are?  Whackers can be and often are DANGEROUS and a DETRIMENT to real Emergency Services workers.  

And enough of the "t-shirts and Galls don't make you a whacker" stuff.  It has nothing to do with people who wear EMS related T-shirts or buy some items from Galls that make it easier to do their job, like a solid flashlight.  Overdoing the T-Shirts and Galls in addition to the other things I mentioned before makes the composite sign of a Whacker, someone who is a danger to those around them because they care too much about being a Superhero/EMT (or in some cases presenting themselves to others as an EMT, without being one) and not enough about being a legit Emergency Responder/Medical Care Provider, usually because they are not a legit professional...


----------

